# hetere vuren



## Jezus9

Waarom is er nergens een Nederlands/Engelse vertaling?

Hoe schrijf je in correct Engels:

'Ik heb voor hetere vuren gestaan' 

Je hebt wel termen als 'I've been through much tougher' maar ik wil in de zin persé 'voor hetere vuren' erin hebben, wat is dat vertaald in correct Engels?


----------



## Suehil

Je zou het letterlijk kunnen vertalen, maar dan zou het voor een Engelstalige weinig betekenis hebben.


----------



## Qittat Ulthar

Er is de uitdrukking "caught between two fires", misschien kun je daar iets mee?


----------



## bibibiben

Qittat Ulthar said:


> Er is de uitdrukking "caught between two fires", misschien kun je daar iets mee?



Dat zou de perfecte vertaling van _tussen twee vuren zitten_ zijn. Wat toch iets anders is dan _voor hetere vuren gestaan hebben. _Het Engels heeft _to have seen worse_. Misschien niet beeldend genoeg, maar het voldoet uitstekend.


----------



## Joepster

"I have found myself in more complicated/difficult situations before."


----------



## Joepster

In het Nederlands wordt veel figuratiever gesproken dan in het Engels, dus ik denk dat je hier helaas geen identiek gezegde voor kunt vinden.


----------



## bibibiben

Joepster said:


> In het Nederlands wordt veel figuratiever gesproken dan in het Engels, dus ik denk dat je hier helaas geen identiek gezegde voor kunt vinden.



Een zeer boude uitspraak. Denk je ook nog een onderbouwing te kunnen geven?


----------



## Suehil

Ik kan het niet onderbouwen, maar uit ervaring moet ik toegeven dat ik dezelfde indruk heb.  

Een paar voorbeelden uit de losse pols: 'lange tenen hebben' of 'je hand ervoor in het vuur steken'.  Je komt toch uit op 'being oversensitive' en 'swear to it' - toch een ietsje minder beeldend.


----------



## Joepster

Ik snap dat het een boude uitspraak is maar heb net zoals Suehil dezelfde indruk. Puur gebaseerd op gevoel. Kom ook vaker Nederlandse gezegdes tegen waarvan ik geen gelijkwaardige vertaling kan vinden. 

Voorbeelden:
-achter de ellebogen
-er is geen haar op mijn hoofd die er aan denkt
-in de gaten houden
-op de hoogte houden 
-ik word er niet warm of koud van
-onder één hoedje 
-op je tenen getrapt zijn


----------



## Joepster

-twee handen op een buik


----------



## bibibiben

Joepster said:


> Ik snap dat het een boude uitspraak is maar heb net zoals Suehil dezelfde indruk. Puur gebaseerd op gevoel. Kom ook vaker Nederlandse gezegdes tegen waarvan ik geen gelijkwaardige vertaling kan vinden.
> 
> Voorbeelden:
> -achter de ellebogen
> -er is geen haar op mijn hoofd die er aan denkt
> -in de gaten houden
> -op de hoogte houden
> -ik word er niet warm of koud van
> -onder één hoedje
> -op je tenen getrapt zijn



Tegenover dit rijtje, waarvoor overigens wel beeldende tegenhangers in het Engels bestaan*, kun je weer Engelse uitdrukkingen zetten waarvoor in het Nederlands niet gemakkelijk een kleurrijke tegenhanger te vinden is:
– eat crow
– the bottom line
– down to earth
– bedroom eyes
– have egg on your face
– keep at bay
– the middle of nowhere
– a canary in a coal mine
– a bad hair day
– warts and all
– a slip of the tongue
– keep your nose clean
etc.

In beide talen kun je tal van uitdrukkingen vinden die lastig te vertalen zijn of die in de vertaling aan kracht inboeten. Daar is geen kunst aan. Maar aantonen dat de ene taal zich systematisch kleurrijker uitlaat dan de andere, dat lijkt me eerlijk gezegd een verdraaid lastige opgave. Misschien wel godsonmogelijk.

*Bijvoorbeeld: underhand, not a bloody chance in hell, keep an eye on, keep someone posted, keep someone abreast, not bat an eyelid, be thick as thieves, be thin-skinned, be joined at the hip.


----------



## Suehil

....en we kunnen nog ùren doorgaan.  Een indruk is niet meer dan een indruk - net zo onbetwistbaar als smaak.  Laten we nu ophouden met lijsten maken. 

Het blijft wel waar wat Bibibiben zegt - dat sommige uitdrukkingen in de vertaling aan kracht inboeten en anderen niet.  In beide richtingen.


----------



## ztevil

We've moved bigger mountains ? (afgeleid van to move mountains) 


We've tackled...... bigger problems.....bigger Issues ..... worse times .. more intense

We faced tougher....  worse.... more difficult.... 

We've been through worse ....

I've been in worse situations






bibibiben said:


> Dat zou de perfecte vertaling van _tussen twee vuren zitten_ zijn. Wat toch iets anders is dan _voor hetere vuren gestaan hebben. _Het Engels heeft _to have seen worse_. Misschien niet beeldend genoeg, maar het voldoet uitstekend.


----------

